# Night trekking with HDS clickies. Mainly High CRI. **PHOTO Intensive**



## pjandyho (Sep 22, 2010)

***EDIT - Exactly one month before 17th May 2013, James was diagnosed with liver cancer. He put up a good fight but unfortunately the cancer cells won the fight. He has since left this world on 17th May 2013. May he rest in peace and God bless his soul.

Rest In Peace CPF member tankahn**
*
*The thread in this link is dedicated to James*

Hi fellow CPFers,

During the last few months I had spent some time gathering photos from my HDS clickies on a few of my weekend stay on an island just northeast of mainland Singapore, and I thought that maybe it is time I share some of the photos with all of you here in CPF. Below are just some quick notes before I begin.

In view of the fact that I must travel light, I could not pack along my tripod and extensive camera equipments for these trips. Photos are all done on a Nikon D3s with ISO ranging from 6400 to 12800 so you may notice some noise (graininess) in the photographs. The primary lens I had mounted on my camera is a manual focus Nikkor AI 35mm f/1.4 and occasionally I would swap it over to the Nikkor AF-D 50mm f/1.4, AF-D 60mm f/2.8 micro, or AF-S 105mm f/2.8 micro.

Unlike our eyes which is able to see a huge dynamic range from the darkest shadows to the brightest highlights, digital camera still has it's limitation in capturing the full dynamic range compared to what we could see. That explains why we often see beam shots with nicely exposed side spill and grossly overexposed hot spot, or we would see a nicely exposed hot spot with impossibly dark, or non-existent side spill, thus giving us the impression that there isn't any side spill at all. With that said, trying to capture these beam shots proves to be a real challenge. Many times I had to rely on Surefire's F04 diffuser to smooth out the beam profile so that my camera could achieve the feel and look resembling what my eyes see.

If you look at the photos, you would have noticed that most of the photos are lit using the HDS 100 lumen high CRI clicky with a few comparisons to the 140 lumens guaranteed tint and 170 lumens tactical. My objective is not to portray the beam profiles of the individual lights but rather to capture the colors presented by the LEDs so that all those who are keen in purchasing the high CRI HDS clicky would understand what makes it so good for use in nature especially. I apologize that there would be no white wall beam shot photos here.

With me on the trip are my good friends James, also a CPF member, and Alan. Both James and Alan are kind enough to grant me the privilege of sharing their faces within some of the photos here. They have also been of great help in helping me hold the lights while I am shooting. This allows me to position the light source exactly where I had wanted. Without them these photos would not have happened.

I am not a botanist nor am I a naturalist so I wasn't able to accurately identify what are some of the plants, insects, or animals taken here and I seek your understanding in regards to this. If some of you could identify what you see, you may notify me and I would put it down.

So, without further ado, let me just go on with the sharing.

For most of you here, I believe you may not have seen or tasted this tropical fruit. It is known as Durian, aka King of Fruits. It has a pungent smell but tastes wonderful. Durian is a fruit well revered in all of tropical South-East Asia, but due to it's rather pungent smell one either loves it or hates it.
_HDS High CRI clicky_






During the durian season we would move around the island looking for potentially good trees and then await patiently for the fruit to drop from it's branches. In this photo you see Alan in dark blue with a 120 lumen Surefire E2DL, and James in yellow, with a HDS high CRI clicky.
_Both of them lit up with my HDS high CRI clicky and a tight crop to show James holding a HDS clicky_








Durians grow along the branches of the tree. This particular tree is quite tall so I had to light it up using James' warm white Quark 123^2 turbo and Alan's SF E2DL.
_Quark warm white Turbo & Surefire E2DL_





As I was saying, we waited below for the durian to drop before picking them up. James almost got hit on his head when a durian fell and "exploded" just inches from him, and we joked about him having these durian "cum shots" all over his feet.
_High CRI clicky_





We have Alan here opening the durian for us.
_High CRI clicky_








And a side by side comparison of a durian lit up with a HDS high CRI and a Zebralight H60w neutral white.
_Left, HDS high CRI, and right, Zebralight H60w neutral white_








Don't want to bore all of you with my durian photos. There are some nocturnal creatures there. Owls, civet cat, snakes, mouse deers, and so on but they seem rather elusive. We managed to spot a juvenile Spotted Wood Owl. Here are two shots showing you the comparison in colors between the Surefire LX2 and the HDS high CRI clicky. I am not able to get any shots of the owl's frontal profile whenever the LX2 was used. The owl seem to turn it's head away whenever I had the LX2 on him.
_Left, Surefire LX2, and right, HDS high CRI clicky_








Some bugs, a Hammerhead Worm of Bipalium genus (thanks to Don, edc3 for pointing it out), a slug, and a scorpion which I have no idea what their names are.
_All HDS high CRI clicky_



















Further down the trek we came across some coconut trees about 30 meters out which I thought would make good targets for showing all of you the difference in color rendition from all the HDS clickies._
Left, high CRI; right, 140 GT; bottom, 170 tactical_












I saw how nice the moon seem to compliment this coconut tree and I asked James and Alan to help me light up the entire tree with our HDS high CRI clickies which they happily obliged.
_2X HDS high CRI clicky
_





An almost withered tree lit up with two HDS high CRI clickies. Alan lit up the front with my high CRI clicky using a Surefire F04 diffuser and James helped light up the tree from the side with his high CRI clicky but without any diffuser._
2X HDS high CRI clicky_





Here are some more comparison between the 100 lumen HDS high CRI clicky against the 140 lumen HDS guaranteed tint clicky_
Left, high CRI clicky; right, 140 GT clicky_















See how the high CRI brought out the colors between the greens and the browns?_
All HDS high CRI clicky_








And also how some of the colors on this house appear with the high CRI clicky?_
HDS high CRI clicky
_





Saw some guys fishing near the jetty and they caught a snapper. Couldn't resist taking a shot.
_The cool light is from their friend's headlamp and Alan (in photo on right) just lit them up with his Quark MiNi 123 warm white._





Here is James with his Zebralight H60w neutral white and a HDS high CRI clicky in his hand walking back to our campsite. The smoke you see was from the mosquito repelling coil that he carries in a canister. Alan helped me light James up with my high CRI clicky for the shot._
HDS high CRI clicky_





So, after all the walking we would head back to our campsite. James would be in-charged of lighting up some mosquito repelling coils and Alan would do us the honor of cooking a simple but yet delicious meal before we go catch our shut-eye._
All HDS high CRI clicky















_Well, that's it. I hope you all enjoy viewing this as much as I enjoy writing them.


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 22, 2010)

*AWESOME BEAMSHOTS !!!*

Thank you for the great pics, much appreciated.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 22, 2010)

Tally-ho said:


> *AWESOME BEAMSHOTS !!!*
> 
> I guess that this thread is going to be very popular and much appreciated.


Thank you very much.

To all, I hope you enjoy it. It is 4:45am here in Singapore and I am going to bed now.

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## HorseFilms (Sep 22, 2010)

Now I'm _really_ looking forward to the arrival of my High CRI.

Well done!


----------



## scout24 (Sep 22, 2010)

Simply fantastic comparison shots! Thank you, but my wallet hates you...:nana:


----------



## sgt253 (Sep 22, 2010)

Absolutely phenomenal photos! Thank you for posting. The comparison of both the high CRI and the cooler lower CRI leds was the straw that broke the camel's back for me! I definitely will be getting a high CRI soon...


Regards.


----------



## Tally-ho (Sep 22, 2010)

HorseFilms said:


> Now I'm _really_ looking forward to the arrival of my High CRI.


Same thing for me, ordered 12 days ago. :mecry:


----------



## Tuikku (Sep 22, 2010)

Very entertainig to read this kind of posts.
Brought smile to my face, thanks!


----------



## mcnair55 (Sep 22, 2010)

Fantastic,love members stories with pics and that egg has made me hungry,so an egg sandwich is now in order I think.:thumbsup:


----------



## GunSmoke16610 (Sep 22, 2010)

Amazing job! Thank you for taking the time to post these! the HDS owns the outdoors 

lovecpf


----------



## pwatcher (Sep 22, 2010)

This is fantastic for demonstrating the differences in cool vs warm vs high CRI. Great job and thanks for the effort in planning these pictures out and then organizing and posting them here!

Very helpful, and I've bookmarked this thread!

:thumbsup:


----------



## PaveHammer (Sep 22, 2010)

As much as I see the utility of the High CRI as a photographer (I do dabble a bit on my own, and not as much at night, though I'm sure I'd dedicate myself to night shooting were I to own the High CRI), seeing the three lights hit the 30m palm grove sold me on the 170T. On the lower settings, moonlight and above, the 170T doesn't need to have such a glaring hotspot, and can be useful in a wide range of situations, but is still able to reach out and touch something where the High CRI cannot.

I can't afford both. I wish I could, and I'm selling off gear every day, but I'm running a pretty bare-bones operation here, and if I can only have one HDS light, I feel that my money is best spent on the utility I would get from the 170T. I love the colour rendition, I love the soft tones and distinguishable browns of the High CRI, but on those opportunities where I would ABSOLUTELY NEED the brightest thing on two wheels, I can't say no to the extra lumens of the 170T. It would still be useful as an EDC light on lower settings, while giving you the ability to light up someone's world should you ever need to.

Thank you for the beautiful shots, though. It just seems that they sold me in the other direction than most that have posted or will post. 

Keep up the great work! An excellent review of the best lights on the market, from what I've read.

Brad


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks very much for highlighting the pros of the High CRI. You have provided a wonderful service to the CPF community. Your report will be invaluable to those trying to decide which HDS model to buy. I wish I had this sort of info before I bought my 170Cn. At the time, I was concerned that the advantages of the High CRI would not apply to me because I have red-green colourblindness. Now I realise that they just make things look more natural. Some of your pics with the High CRI look like they were taken during the middle of the day.

I was waiting for Jimmy1970 to get some stock of the High CRI so I could experience it for myself but now I won't have to. Thanks again.

:twothumbs


----------



## CaNo (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the outdoor shots!


----------



## Bass (Sep 22, 2010)

That is a fantastic write up and some great pictures :thumbsup:

It is interesting to see the difference with the 140GT. The high CRI does a very nice job.

BTW - if you like your CRI HDS, you would love a McGizmo Sundrop :twothumbs


----------



## badtziscool (Sep 22, 2010)

Ahhh. Durians. You either love them or hate them. And I hate them. The flavor and texture is awesome but I can never get over the smell.

Good thing you guys didn't get hit in the head by one of those things. That's how people literally get killed standing under those trees.

I think these two photos shows the difference really well why a warm light doesn't mean high cri. The high cri pic seems to have more depth and color range than the warm pic, even though the color temp and shade of the pics are almost identical.



pjandyho said:


> And a side by side comparison of a durian lit up with a HDS high CRI and a Zebralight H60w neutral white.
> _Left, HDS high CRI, and right, Zebralight H60w neutral white_


 

And these two pics show that color range really really well. Notice how the green of the leaves are almost identical shades but the reds and browns are shown in their natural color rather than being washed out with blue. That's what high cri does for you right there.




pjandyho said:


> Here are some more comparison between the 100 lumen HDS high CRI clicky against the 140 lumen HDS guaranteed tint clicky
> _Left, high CRI clicky; right, 140 GT clicky_


----------



## experimentjon (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome shots. The coolest part was seeing how durian grows. I didn't know that it grew on the branches. Now, I'm super excited for my High CRI lights. And even if I was still on the fence about buying one, these shots would have convinced me.

Beautiful artistic shots with some of the trees. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 22, 2010)

This is really a great reference thread - for the high CRI!

Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## derfyled (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for taking us trekking with you. Very nice creatures. I think that some of your pictures might be the best comparison shots I've ever seen. 

:thumbsup: :kewlpics:


----------



## jimmy1970 (Sep 22, 2010)

Those are really great photos - I especially like the following photos showing the vast improvement in depth perception with the HDS Clicky HI CRI100.:thumbsup:
The first photo is the cool white LED & the second is the HI CRI 100!!


----------



## cm_mtb (Sep 22, 2010)

Great comparison! I enjoyed your photography as well.

But now I want a High CRI Clicky even more.


----------



## JWRitchie76 (Sep 22, 2010)

Great pictures and write up! Splattered Durian fruit on James' funky nasty toe nails is probably the grossest thing I've seen in a while. :sick2:


----------



## Illum (Sep 22, 2010)

Durian is an acquired taste, I've never tried to eat one but had bought a few in the past to try out homemade catapults

high CRI looks almost identical to Neutral white by camer, but real life they are somewhere between neutral white and 5A warm white


----------



## ChrisG (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the photos pjandyho, they're pretty awesome. :thumbsup:

I can't wait to get a high CRI Ra , although as Belstaff pointed out, I'm tempted to wait until a 170 lumen version is available.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 22, 2010)

High CRI is nice, but I'm diggin that 140GT!!! 

Great pics, awesome thread, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## MosesM (Sep 22, 2010)

Gosh even the owl likes the high CRI. Thanks for the awesome pictures, it showed me the new possibilities of nighttime photography.


----------



## JMP (Sep 23, 2010)

Those are some very nice pictures. Thank you for sharing. Through your photo's I now understand.


----------



## madmook (Sep 23, 2010)

Cool pics! There's a word that I never expected to see on a flashlight forum, though. LOL!


----------



## nodoubt (Sep 23, 2010)

somebody needs to invest in some toenail clippers......


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks to all of you for viewing. I am happy you enjoyed the photos.

I was once stuck in my decision making process between the high CRI and the 140GT and not knowing which one to purchase. Having searched CPF and spending weeks reading through many postings in the HDS (Ra) clicky and twisty thread yielded no results. I could not seem to find any photos of real world application, and all the shots I have seen are mainly white wall beam shots. I ended up purchasing the 140GT and even though I loved it so much, deep in the back of my mind I knew I had wanted the high CRI. So about a month later I placed my order for the high CRI together with James so we could share the shipping costs.

The 170 tactical is another story altogether. A month after my high CRI purchase I was tempted to try out the 170T after some discussion with forum member Kaichu Dento about the merits of flood beam SSC P4 versus the more throwy GDP emitter. Like Kaichu Dento, we both love the floodier beam profiles of the SSC P4 emitters since it covers almost all of our application needs. However, I do also like the more throwy beam projected by the 170T. Not bad for a single cell light with that sort of power.

Looking back to the times when I was in the decision making process in need of more photo resources and not finding much, and since I am a photographer myself, I decided to compile some photos for this thread to help others who happens to be in the same dilemma as I was back then.

I do agree that my photos may be biased towards the high CRI but that is due to the fact that I find the high CRI to produce color palettes more appealing to my camera and my eyes. I have many other lights and some much more powerful than the high CRI but my ultimate favorite is still the high CRI. I am sure that looking at the photos alone speaks volume why I love the high CRI so much.

So to those who are on the fence about the high CRI and to those who could not decide between high CRI and cool white, I hope this thread would help you make a more informed decision.

Warmest regards,

Andy


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 23, 2010)

PaveHammer said:


> As much as I see the utility of the High CRI as a photographer (I do dabble a bit on my own, and not as much at night, though I'm sure I'd dedicate myself to night shooting were I to own the High CRI), seeing the three lights hit the 30m palm grove sold me on the 170T. On the lower settings, moonlight and above, the 170T doesn't need to have such a glaring hotspot, and can be useful in a wide range of situations, but is still able to reach out and touch something where the High CRI cannot.
> 
> I can't afford both. I wish I could, and I'm selling off gear every day, but I'm running a pretty bare-bones operation here, and if I can only have one HDS light, I feel that my money is best spent on the utility I would get from the 170T. I love the colour rendition, I love the soft tones and distinguishable browns of the High CRI, but on those opportunities where I would ABSOLUTELY NEED the brightest thing on two wheels, I can't say no to the extra lumens of the 170T. It would still be useful as an EDC light on lower settings, while giving you the ability to light up someone's world should you ever need to.
> 
> ...


Agreed. If you are to only own one then the 170T might make more sense in allowing a very low 0.08 lumen to a high 171 lumen. Very versatile light on it's own. Much as I find the high CRI lovely I still feel that it should be used paired with the 170T or any other more powerful lights. There are times when I find the wider beam profile and lower lumen output of the high CRI a little lacking, but if you don't really need a light to shine out there and touch someone, the high CRI does serve you very well.


----------



## Dioni (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice work. As we all like to say sometime: beamshot worth a thousand words. :thumbsup:


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 23, 2010)

Bass said:


> That is a fantastic write up and some great pictures :thumbsup:
> 
> It is interesting to see the difference with the 140GT. The high CRI does a very nice job.
> 
> BTW - if you like your CRI HDS, you would love a McGizmo Sundrop :twothumbs


Yes, I know about the Sundrop and had wanted to purchase one initially but the low lumen ratings of the Sundrop and the fact that it really is a full flood flashlight had me looking at the HDS high CRI instead. I had intended for this light to be used on my frequent overnight stay in this remote island and the HDS clicky still offers a little bit more throw than the Sundrop from what I have seen in the video footage.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 23, 2010)

badtziscool said:


> Ahhh. Durians. You either love them or hate them. And I hate them. The flavor and texture is awesome but I can never get over the smell.
> 
> Good thing you guys didn't get hit in the head by one of those things. That's how people literally get killed standing under those trees.
> 
> ...


That's what I meant. In my years of being alive, I have not met anyone who possesses a mixed feeling about durians. Either love it, or hate it. And I love it! :nana:

We had tried to be very careful. We avoid standing below the tree and only walk in when we hear a durian drop. When it is very windy we don't move in. But still... accidents do happen.


----------



## applevision (Sep 23, 2010)

What a spectacular thread!

Thank you and ever thanks...

And just made me order a High CRI...


----------



## SuperTrouper (Sep 23, 2010)

Fantastic thread and pics Andy!

Thanks so much for lugging the Nikon D3 out on your trek with you and taking these pics!


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 23, 2010)

applevision said:


> What a spectacular thread!
> 
> Thank you and ever thanks...
> 
> And just made me order a High CRI...


Trust me, you won't regret it.



SuperTrouper said:


> Fantastic thread and pics Andy!
> 
> Thanks so much for lugging the Nikon D3 out on your trek with you and taking these pics!


My biggest pleasure to be of help to this community. :wave:


----------



## nanotech17 (Sep 23, 2010)

wow,i didn't know that there are some durian trees in S'pore,i thought you guys were in Johor side.Nice shots.


----------



## wacbzz (Sep 23, 2010)

applevision said:


> What a spectacular thread!
> 
> Thank you and ever thanks...
> 
> And just made me order a High CRI...



Like you, I ordered a high CRI clicky after seeing this thread (and selling a couple of lights in the Marketplace). The pictures are really what pushed me over the edge after wondering about UC glass vs Sapphire and primaries vs rechargables.

I wonder how many others finally pulled the trigger because of this thread? Henry should be pleased!


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 23, 2010)

wacbzz said:


> Like you, I ordered a high CRI clicky after seeing this thread (and selling a couple of lights in the Marketplace). The pictures are really what pushed me over the edge after wondering about UC glass vs Sapphire and primaries vs rechargables.
> 
> I wonder how many others finally pulled the trigger because of this thread? Henry should be pleased!


Unfortunately, I don't earn commission from Henry. :ironic:

I am just a happy camper here. Maybe I should be called the HDS Evangelist?


----------



## Waspy (Sep 23, 2010)

Thank you very much for posting Andy. Very interesting.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 23, 2010)

nanotech17 said:


> wow,i didn't know that there are some durian trees in S'pore,i thought you guys were in Johor side.Nice shots.



The durians are found on a small island northeast of mainland Singapore. The island is a part of Singapore and it's name is Pulau Ubin, pronounced Poo Lao Oo Bin. Pulau Ubin is the *******ized version of the Malay language Pulau (Island) Jubin (Tile). Literally it means Tile Island, but in the early days before homogenous and slate tiles, most tiles are made of polished granite rocks or marble, hence the correct translation should be Granite Island. In fact, the entire island is made up of a huge granite rock and there are a few abandoned quarries left over from the early days where quarry workers labor intensively to extract granite rocks for construction purposes.


----------



## edc3 (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for a great thread! It looks like you had a wonderful trip. I enjoyed seeing the local flora and fauna as much as the pictures illustrating the various lights. I think the worm with the strange head is a Hammerhead Worm, genus Bipalium. There are some very beautiful species in the same genus.

I'm looking forward to taking my High CRI (and a few other lights :devil backpacking next weekend, although I may not see quite the variety of animals you saw. 

Don


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 24, 2010)

edc3 said:


> Thanks for a great thread! It looks like you had a wonderful trip. I enjoyed seeing the local flora and fauna as much as the pictures illustrating the various lights. I think the worm with the strange head is a Hammerhead Worm, genus Bipalium. There are some very beautiful species in the same genus.
> 
> I'm looking forward to taking my High CRI (and a few other lights :devil backpacking next weekend, although I may not see quite the variety of animals you saw.
> 
> Don



Thanks Don! I was commenting to James that night that it looks like a hammerhead shark without the fins. Little did I know that it is called the hammerhead worm. I am going back there again next weekend most likely. This time I will have my HDS high CRI and my Surefire M3LT. Happy backpacking Don!


----------



## Bass (Sep 24, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Yes, I know about the Sundrop and had wanted to purchase one initially but the low lumen ratings of the Sundrop and the fact that it really is a full flood flashlight had me looking at the HDS high CRI instead. I had intended for this light to be used on my frequent overnight stay in this remote island and the HDS clicky still offers a little bit more throw than the Sundrop from what I have seen in the video footage.


 
Agree - and your longer distance tree shots would not be possible with the Sundrop. For your shots here I think you made the best choice.

What I prefer about the Sundrop is the Nichia LED colour - virtually pure white at 5500k and has a slightly higher CRI rating. 

I am not a big fan of 'incan' brown at 3000k indoors so I think the HDS is best used outside. Your shots have shown this wonderfully.

I can see why many folks would be ordering a High CRI HDS after reading your thread - it is the best demonstration of what a difference a quality tool optimised for CRI can do and the benefits it can bring.

Great photography too - you have probably the best low light / high ISO camera available and have put it to the test. Some of these look so clean at web size they could have been taken at ISO 100!

PS - there are rumblings of a high CRI Mule and Haiku in the works from Don. High CRI Haiku vs High CRI Clicky would be a nice comparison. I think you got the job of beamshots :laughing:


----------



## BigBluefish (Sep 24, 2010)

A great idea for a thread and great beamshots. 

I'd better order my High CRI before the rest of the CPFers deplete Henry's stock!


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 24, 2010)

Bass said:


> Agree - and your longer distance tree shots would not be possible with the Sundrop. For your shots here I think you made the best choice.
> 
> What I prefer about the Sundrop is the Nichia LED colour - virtually pure white at 5500k and has a slightly higher CRI rating.
> 
> ...



High CRI Mule and Haiku? God save my wallet! Resistance is futile... Honestly I quite of like the Sundrop. Have seen the photo comparison done by McGizmo against SSC high CRI mod he made himself and the purity and clarity of the colors blew the high CRI away. Was really tempted honestly but at the price he charges I got to reconsider if it would fit into my application.

And yes, you are right. The camera I brought for the shoot is the best one can find for a shoot like this. Had wanted to bring a Nikon D700 but I still find it slightly noisier than the D3s at ISO 6400. I don't want the higher chroma noise to affect the tint color of the beam shots.

Now... how much would the high CRI Haiku cost???


----------



## EV_007 (Oct 16, 2010)

Nicely done. This high CRI light is becoming my favorite. Nice for photography since it does not give off the "moonglow" look. 

*[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## Belstaff1464 (Oct 16, 2010)

This thread should really be referenced in Enzo's repository thread. Whatever happened to him ?


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 16, 2010)

EV_007 said:


> Nicely done. This high CRI light is becoming my favorite. Nice for photography since it does not give off the "moonglow" look.
> 
> *[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*



Thank you. What exactly is "moonglow" look? You mean flat colors?


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 16, 2010)

omfg man you r so disgusting!!!
super close shot for those bugs and worms!!!oo:oo:oo:

btw the durian are nice!


----------



## e1sbaer (Oct 16, 2010)

Great comparison pictures, especially the three. Can't wait to have my own high cri.


----------



## HIDblue (Oct 16, 2010)

Outstanding beamshots Andy! Thanks for taking the time to take and post all of them. :goodjob::kewlpics:

This is the first thread I've actually seen with such a vast array of quality beamshots of the HDS/Ra Clicky in actual use outdoors. Great job!

I was leaning towards the 140, but those comparison beamshots of the High CRI, 140 and 170 against that tree 30m away really make the 170 shine as a thrower. :thumbsup:


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 16, 2010)

HIDblue said:


> Outstanding beamshots Andy! Thanks for taking the time to take and post all of them. :goodjob::kewlpics:
> 
> This is the first thread I've actually seen with such a vast array of quality beamshots of the HDS/Ra Clicky in actual use outdoors. Great job!
> 
> I was leaning towards the 140, but those comparison beamshots of the High CRI, 140 and 170 against that tree 30m away really make the 170 shine as a thrower. :thumbsup:



Thank you for the compliments. The 170 definitely looks brighter on subject in longer distances but in close range use I prefer the 140 or high CRI for the more floody beam. If you already have a thrower then you might want to consider getting one that floods? I think a flood light gets more use but that's just me.

Andy


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 17, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> The 170 tactical is another story altogether. A month after my high CRI purchase I was tempted to try out the 170T after some discussion with forum member Kaichu Dento about the merits of flood beam SSC P4 versus the more throwy GDP emitter. Like Kaichu Dento, we both love the floodier beam profiles of the SSC P4 emitters since it covers almost all of our application needs. However, I do also like the more throwy beam projected by the 170T. Not bad for a single cell light with that sort of power.


I forgot all about those conversations but it's reading posts like this that make me cautious when making recommendations. While I still prefer a floodier light there are the times that my GDP 170 is very welcome. 

Tonight I had to crawl under the house to work on the plumbing in the crawl space and while I still preferred the floodier beam of my Draco for up close, the 170 ruled for looking at everything from distance since the floody beam tended to clutter my view with too much light on dirt and floor joists.

Those are some great shots you've got there and I want to try some of that fruit someday!


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 17, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> I forgot all about those conversations but it's reading posts like this that make me cautious when making recommendations. While I still prefer a floodier light there are the times that my GDP 170 is very welcome.
> 
> Tonight I had to crawl under the house to work on the plumbing in the crawl space and while I still preferred the floodier beam of my Draco for up close, the 170 ruled for looking at everything from distance since the floody beam tended to clutter my view with too much light on dirt and floor joists.
> 
> Those are some great shots you've got there and I want to try some of that fruit someday!



Actually I do agree with you. I find the 170 quite useful in some circumstances and felt that it does compliment the 140 SSC P4 quite well.


----------



## Illumination (Oct 30, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Thanks to all of you for viewing. I am happy you enjoyed the photos.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the photos! I am trying to decide between a high-CRI and a 140 GT and these photos really help. BTW, I've never been to Singapore but have been to KL and Penang but unfortunately never got out of the cities... Looks like some great outdoor fun. 

Cheers.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 30, 2010)

Illumination said:


> Thanks for the photos! I am trying to decide between a high-CRI and a 140 GT and these photos really help. BTW, I've never been to Singapore but have been to KL and Penang but unfortunately never got out of the cities... Looks like some great outdoor fun.
> 
> Cheers.



Thanks. It's kind of difficult to find a place to play my lights here in Singapore. Singapore is so small and everywhere is so well lit such that it made us flashaholics appear to be crazy holding a flashlight in our hands. The island where these photos are taken is the only place where I can find pleasure with all my lights and be able to fully utilize them. But that does not stop me from having an EDC with me on a day to day basis.


----------



## iacchus (Oct 30, 2010)

Andy,

Just wanted to let you know, I use this thread all the time to explain high CRI to people (at least, those that will listen to me babble about it).
I keep those pics of the owl on my hardrive (to easily show folks here without hopping on the net); they may be the best example of the difference that I have ever seen. 

Even my wife, who feigns sleep when I mention anything about flashlights (not fun when she is driving), had to admit that the difference was astonishing.

Of course, the credit rightly goes to the photographer, and not the light source.
I think these photos will serve their purpose for quite some time.


----------



## EV_007 (Oct 30, 2010)

pjandyho said:


> Thank you. What exactly is "moonglow" look? You mean flat colors?




Yup, flat coolish tones that wash everything out like the glow of the moonlight. 

You got some nice photo gear there. I can't think of a better camera than the D3s and the 1.4 lens for handheld beamshots. 

My humble D700 is awaiting the arrival of its big brother to arrive someday.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 31, 2010)

iacchus said:


> Andy,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know, I use this thread all the time to explain high CRI to people (at least, those that will listen to me babble about it).
> I keep those pics of the owl on my hardrive (to easily show folks here without hopping on the net); they may be the best example of the difference that I have ever seen.
> ...



Thanks for the encouraging compliments! I am glad the photos are put to good use in your evangelism of the lights!

Cheers!

Andy


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 31, 2010)

EV_007 said:


> Yup, flat coolish tones that wash everything out like the glow of the moonlight.
> 
> You got some nice photo gear there. I can't think of a better camera than the D3s and the 1.4 lens for handheld beamshots.
> 
> My humble D700 is awaiting the arrival of its big brother to arrive someday.



I got the D3s for my job. It is indeed a wonderful camera. If you are considering one, why not wait for the D4 that may be coming soon in a year or so?


----------



## bill_n_opus (Oct 31, 2010)

Sweet thread. Quality!

Much better than white wall hunting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Machete God (Mar 11, 2011)

Bump for a great High CRI thread. Wish these (or a higher output version?) would come back into stock soon


----------



## RobertM (Mar 11, 2011)

Great photo comparison! I'm glad I bought my EDC High CRI back when they were still available.  
Hopefully Henry will offer more hight CRI lights in the future.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 11, 2011)

Machete God said:


> Bump for a great High CRI thread. Wish these (or a higher output version?) would come back into stock soon


 


RobertM said:


> Great photo comparison! I'm glad I bought my EDC High CRI back when they were still available.
> Hopefully Henry will offer more hight CRI lights in the future.


 
Thanks guys! I love my high CRI for outdoor usage. Still there are times I wished it could be brighter, but then this is what SSC could offer.


----------



## harton (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the awesome pictures,
I'm trying to decide between the high CRI and the HDS.GD 170


----------



## pjandyho (May 1, 2011)

I don't think any high CRI HDS lights exist currently in the market, unless someone has a piece that they are selling off on the resale market. HDS is experimenting with a new High CRI emitter and you might want to keep a lookout for that if you are interested. Also have a look at the new 200 lumen cool white lights. Overall it does put out more light and is floodier than the 170 and it is much more suitable for close range use.


----------



## duro (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I thought for sure Alan was Jacky Chan.


----------



## aerosmith9110 (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm going to Sg this feb. I hope to know a few CPF members there.. so I can taste durian right out of the tree


----------



## charlton (May 28, 2012)

very nice thread, thank you for the pictures, really helps a novice understand what my needs and wants are, as far as beam color.


----------



## pjandyho (May 28, 2012)

You are welcome. Till now I still like the high CRI clicky very much even though it has been with me quite a while, but now I have discovered also a new love with the McGizmo Haiku high CRI, both of which are awesome lights.


----------



## AMD64Blondie (May 28, 2012)

Bah humbug..now you're tempting me to order my first HDS Ra Clicky 200.(too broke right now,but in a few months,watch out.. my wallet will suffer some HDS-inflicted damage..)


----------



## ScottyJ (Jan 23, 2013)

Bumpity bump, can't wait to get my HDS high CRI !!

Sent this link to my brother who is a photographer, he was amazed.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 23, 2013)

ScottyJ said:


> Bumpity bump, can't wait to get my HDS high CRI !!
> 
> Sent this link to my brother who is a photographer, he was amazed.


Thanks for bumping this up. Just as an FYI, the current crop of high CRI uses Cree's XP-G emitter and would look slightly warmer than what you see in the photos here. Still very nice color rendition, but just slightly different than what you would get with the SSC P4 emitter. If I were to choose, I prefer the output of the Cree and the color of the SSC P4.


----------



## eh4 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah this is a great thread.
All of the questions regarding brighter CW vs dimmer HCRI lights should get a link to those two pictures of the owl.


----------



## merc240d (Jan 24, 2013)

Your pictures really show the value of having Hi-CRI. Love the warmth of the light. Awaiting a HDS Hi-CRI to be the big brother to the Eiger Hi-CRI I have.


----------



## srgantong (Jan 24, 2013)

Great bump, I love this thread. It made me upgrade my order from a 200 lumen tactical to a HiCRI Rotary custom last year. Now just waiting for it to get here, hopefully soon. Thanks for the great review and photos.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 24, 2013)

Thank you all. You guys would surely love your hi CRI lights!


----------



## xevious (Mar 12, 2013)

Andy, I clicked to view this thread because you have it linked in your signature. Good idea, because it's a fun mini-adventure to browse through the shots of your trip. What an amazing part of the world where you live! It's kind of like a cross between the Caribbean and Australia.  Great photos. I love nature and you captured the night life there very well.

I was most impressed by the neutral white Zebralight H60W in comparison to the HDS high CRI. I've been saving up for an HDS Rotary, but I'm tempted to get an SC52w instead. 

Cheers, ~Gary


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Gary,

Thanks! I don't reside in that place actually but it is only a short 20 mins boat ride to that island on the north-eastern side of mainland Singapore. Singapore, being a modern city, is just too bright for us to enjoy our lights, and in order to play around with our beloved collection we will have to travel to that island for our addiction fix.

Since HDS is still in the process of catching up on their production run from about a year back due to some manufacturing issues, I would advise you to go with the Zebralight first. You could always decide on a HDS when production is back to normal. Have a great day ahead!


----------



## xevious (Mar 14, 2013)

Ah yes, it would be a bit on the roughing it side if you lived on the island... but 20 mins away is still close enough to say you're there. 

Funny what you say about Singapore being such a bright city. Even in NYC, you can escape into Central Park and make use of your lights.

Thanks for the encouragement on the ZL. The SC52 is back in stock, but I'm planning to get a SC52w in April once they ship. Looks like it has a more pleasing tint and beam pattern. Down the road, I do see an HDS rotary... maybe with cerakote. :candle:


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 14, 2013)

It is darn bright at night here. Our government thinks that it is cool to install bright lamp posts everywhere, even in the parks, just to make it a much safer place to live in. Well, there are good and bad. Singapore is probably the safest place in the world to live in, but also the most boring place to be in. Just too much restrictions with too many laws here. We could not even carry a small EDC knife without risking ourselves from being hulled in by the police for questioning.


----------



## xevious (Mar 14, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> It is darn bright at night here. Our government thinks that it is cool to install bright lamp posts everywhere, even in the parks, just to make it a much safer place to live in. Well, there are good and bad. Singapore is probably the safest place in the world to live in, but also the most boring place to be in. Just too much restrictions with too many laws here. We could not even carry a small EDC knife without risking ourselves from being hulled in by the police for questioning.


I imagine that the electricity bill must be astronomical... hope the local taxes aren't too much on the population there. I wouldn't be surprised if they start looking into LED replacements. 

I hear you about the laws... that never ending trade-off between freedom & chaos or confinement & order. Seriously, are the police on a major look out for even the tiniest infraction? How are the driving conditions? I'm starting to think it must be a dramatic contrast from some other place like Bangkok Thailand.


----------



## Norm (May 19, 2013)

Rest In Peace CPF member tankahn** posts moved to there own thread. - Norm


----------



## desert.snake (Jun 5, 2018)

Lovely photos, they clearly show the advantages of the Hi CRI even after so many years!

It is very sad that your friend left prematurely. My grandmother also died of cancer.


----------

